# Guild releases historic Hovhaness,etc.



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Guild Records has released a new cd with the Premier of Hovhaness Symphony #1 as well as premiers by Milhaud, Copland and Serebrier.

http://www.guildmusic.com/hist index.htm

This should be good as Stokowski is the conductor and he was a friend of Hovhaness as well.

I hope to have my copy soon.

Jim


----------

